# Impanato e fritto



## SandroIlSardo

Hi everyone, 
how can I translate "impanato e fritto" in english? "Impanato e fritto" means something that is breaded and then deep fried. Is there, in English, a way to say it avoiding "breaded and deep fried"?

Thank You!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Usa il dizionario per favore

http://www.wordreference.com/iten/impanato
http://www.wordreference.com/iten/fritto


----------



## SandroIlSardo

Grazie per aver riaperto il Thread. Aspetto una risposta di un nativo inglese.


----------



## Einstein

I'd say "breaded and fried", but there may be a better cook than me who can give you a different answer.


----------



## Arrius

I am certainly not a better cook, but I very much doubt that you can say "_breaded and (deep) fried" _in English in one word, or even in French, the unversal lingua franca of the kitchen, for that matter.


----------



## SandroIlSardo

I thought I could use "à la parisienne" but I'm not sure so I prefer to use an English term.

I give you another example:

Think about a "Fish & Chips", how do you call the crust where the fish is wrapped in? and the way how you prepare it?


----------



## Einstein

SandroIlSardo said:


> Think about a "Fish & Chips", how do you call the crust where the fish is wrapped in? and the way how you prepare it?


That's different, it's called "batter" (pastella). I think we'd say "fried in batter" or maybe simply "battered".


----------



## SandroIlSardo

Einstein said:


> That's different, it's called "batter" (pastella). I think we'd say "fried in batter" or maybe simply "battered".


 
I understand,
any suggestion for "impanato e fritto"?


----------



## Arrius

_Batter _is not made from breadcrumbs but flour and water, possibly with egg whites, (though I very much doubt that the thick crinkly batter on fried fish from the British chippy has ever seen an egg).


----------



## Zenof

Einstein said:


> That's different, it's called "batter" (pastella). I think we'd say "fried in batter" or maybe simply "battered".


 
Just to be clear, _pastella_ is when you mix flour with eggs and water/milk/any other liquid - _impanato_ means that you dip the meat/whatever ingredient in the mixed egg and then in grated bread


----------



## SandroIlSardo

Zenof said:


> Just to be clear, _pastella_ is when you mix flour with eggs and water/milk/any other liquid - _impanato_ means that you dip the meat/whatever ingredient in the mixed egg and then in grated bread


 
That's exactly what I mean! Two Sardinians always understand each other !

A friend of mine has just suggested me "Breadcrumbed"...it should be a neologism...


----------



## You little ripper!

*Crumbed and fried/Bread-crumbed and fried.*

Crumbed and fried


----------



## SandroIlSardo

If you look for bredcrumbed in google images, it gives you some pics of breadcrumbed and fried stuff, but in all the descriptions "and fried" is left out.


----------



## Zenof

Charles Costante said:


> *Crumbed and fried/Bread-crumbed and fried.*
> 
> Crumbed and fried


 
Charles, 
I wonder if for crumbed and fried/Bread-crumbed and fried is implied that before  breading the ingredient you have to dip it in the mixed-egg.

Ex: Cosa hai mangiato a pranzo?
     Oh, giusto una fettina impanata 

I think this is SandroilSardo's main topic, because in Italian if you say impanato (e fritto) it's usually implied that you dip the ingredient in the egg.


----------



## You little ripper!

SandroIlSardo said:


> If you look for bredcrumbed in google images, it gives you some pics of breadcrumbed and fried stuff, but in all the descriptions "and fried" is left out.


 Crumbed and fried images



Zenof said:


> Charles,
> I wonder if for crumbed and fried/Bread-crumbed and fried is implied that before breading the ingredient you have to dip it in the mixed-egg.
> 
> Ex: Cosa hai mangiato a pranzo?
> Oh, giusto una fettina impanata
> 
> I think this is SandroilSardo's main topic, because in Italian if you say impanato (e fritto) it's usually implied that you dip the ingredient in the egg.


In most cases you need to dip whatever you are going to fry into egg and then the breadcrumbs in order for the breadcrumbs to stick to whatever you are frying, so it is implied.


----------



## SandroIlSardo

Charles Costante said:


> Crumbed and fried images


 
I think it can be said in both ways:

"Crumbed and Fried" or "Breadcrumbed"

You have been very helpful guys, as usual.

Thanks,
Alessandro


----------



## You little ripper!

SandroIlSardo said:


> I think it can be said in both ways:
> 
> "Crumbed and Fried" or "Breadcrumbed"
> 
> You have been very helpful guys, as usual.
> 
> Thanks,
> Alessandro


You can, but most people shorten the phrase to "crumbed and fried".


----------



## Einstein

I've googled and found that "breaded fish" is far more common than "crumbed fish", while "breadcrumbed fish" seems to be quite rare. I don't want to defend my first suggestion at all costs, but I was curious!

I agree that "fried" is unnecessary, beause it's the only purpose of the operation!


----------



## Tristano

"Crumbed and fried" is not used in AE.  We would say "Breaded and fried"-- or, when explaining the process, "Dipped in bread crumbs, and then fried."

Tristano


----------



## london calling

Another common way of saying it (but it's too long, given you were looking for something short and sweet!) is "dipped in breadcrumbs and (deep) fried". You can also say"dipped in breadcrumbs and baked" if you put it in the oven.

Plus, I found a sort of "mozzarella in carrozza" recipe in English  (grilled, not fried!).

_Recipe: Italian Grilled Cheese Sandwiches (dipped in eggs and breadcrumbs) ._

EDIT: Whoops, tristano!


----------



## Zenof

Charles Costante said:


> In most cases you need to dip whatever you are going to fry into egg and then the breadcrumbs in order for the breadcrumbs to stick to whatever you are frying, so it is implied.


 
Ok thanks.
I just asked because we have some dishes where you just bread the ingredient without dipping it in the eggs, only to have it lighter. So I wondered if I had to point that in this case it's breaded but not dipped in eggs.


----------



## You little ripper!

Zenof said:


> Ok thanks.
> I just asked because we have some dishes where you just bread the ingredient without dipping it in the eggs, only to have it lighter. So I wondered if I had to point that in this case it's breaded but not dipped in eggs.


As I said earlier, in most cases egg is necessary to make the breadcrumbs stick, so most people would assume that it has been egged.
If you want to avoid ambiguity you can say egged, crumbed (breaded AE) and fried or *crumbed (breaded AE) without egging. *


----------



## london calling

Zenof said:


> Ok thanks.
> I just asked because we have some dishes where you just bread the ingredient without dipping it in the eggs, only to have it lighter. So I wondered if I had to point that in this case it's breaded but not dipped in eggs.


Maybe you could say something like: 

_XXXXXX: dipped in breadcrumbs and fried (egg-free)_

EDIT: I've never heard the expression "crumbed and fried", either. Charles, is that what you say downunder?


----------



## Zenof

Charles Costante said:


> As I said earlier, in most cases egg is necessary to make the breadcrumbs stick, so most people would assume that it has been egged.
> If you want to avoid ambiguity you can say egged, crumbed and fried or *crumbed without egging.*


 

Great! Thanks Charles

Oh and thanks LC too


----------



## Einstein

london calling said:


> I've never heard the expression "crumbed and fried", either. Charles, is that what you say downunder?


 
It's what I'm wondering too, because it seems that both the Americans and the British say "breaded" (plus whatever else).


----------



## You little ripper!

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *london calling* I've never heard the expression "crumbed and fried", either. Charles, is that what you say downunder?





Einstein said:


> It's what I'm wondering too, because it seems that both the Americans and the British say "breaded" (plus whatever else).


We do say that. It would appear that it's also used in the U.K. because in the link that I provided in Post 12 the first website is a British one.


----------



## Arrius

Never heard of "crumbed" before.


----------



## You little ripper!

Arrius said:


> Never heard of "crumbed" before.


I'd never heard of "breaded" before yesterday, but it has more Google listings than "crumbed". You live and learn!


----------



## Granchio

Hello, if is not too late ,*I *would like to suggest the word paner, from the French.
I work in a restaurant in Edinburgh and the native chefs use that word for impanare, which means for them to use first flour (optional), then egg and last breadcrumbs.
*T*he only thing now is to ask a native french how is the past tense of paner  It sounds to me as pané 
*B*ye


----------



## Einstein

OK, that's the French term... but I don't know why British chefs have to use French everywhere. "Pané" means "breaded", so why not say that?


----------



## anglomania1

london calling said:


> Another common way of saying it (but it's too long, given you were looking for something short and sweet!) is "dipped in breadcrumbs and (deep) fried". You can also say"dipped in breadcrumbs and baked" if you put it in the oven.
> 
> Plus, I found a sort of "mozzarella in carrozza" recipe in English (grilled, not fried!).
> 
> _Recipe: Italian Grilled Cheese Sandwiches (dipped in eggs and breadcrumbs) ._
> 
> EDIT: Whoops, tristano!


 
Hello, 
I would definitely say "breadcrumbed" used as a verb. We often say "egg and breadcrumbed".
I've never heard "crumbed" before and I wouldn't use "breaded" either, so I  think it depends what kind of language you want to say it in (AE, BE, OzE etc!)
Anglo


----------



## Arrius

Although I have never heard or seen it  before, "*to breadcrumb (Paner)"* turns out to be the term listed and defined in the English version of the Larousse Gastronomique. _To bread_  and _breaded_ are not mentioned, though that is the only single word term I have ever previously come across, especially in the phrase _breaded cutlets_ (Wiener Schnitzel - mmm!).
 Btw, Wikipedia describes the Wiener Schnitzel as being _coated with breadcrumbs_.


----------



## Granchio

Hey Einstein, they use *F*rench words because that is what they teach in the British cookery school  is part of the *B*ritish vocabulary as in Italy we have  our translation for croissant, cornetto, but lots of people will ask for a croissant at the bar rather than a cornetto 
Does it make sense? 1st stage of globalization...
*B*ye


----------



## london calling

Granchio said:


> Hey Einstein, they use *F*rench words because that is what they teach in the British cookery school is part of the *B*ritish vocabulary as in Italy we have our translation for croissant, cornetto, but lots of people will ask for a croissant at the bar rather than a cornetto If you ask for a cornetto in Milan, they give you an ice-cream!
> Does it make sense? 1st stage of globalization...Snobbery, not globalisation, in my opinion! Scherzi a parte, sono convinta che tu abbia ragione, da noi è molto utilizzato il francese in questo contesto. Però, voi italiani dovete ribellarvi: ricordatevi che è stata Caterina de' Medici, a portare la cucina in Francia, insomma è farina del vostro sacco! (Please excuse the play on words..)E qui si mangia meglio!
> *B*ye


Facci sapere se trovi un vocabolo inglese per "pané" (dovrebbero essere quelle suggerite qui, ma tutto può succedere...)


----------



## Granchio

I think that when we use food names or verbs that are not part of our dictionary (culture) there is nothing wrong in using them in their native form, a croissant is a croissant, and you are right a cornetto is also an ice-cream 
In Spain they translate hot dog with perro caliente.....NON SI PUò sentire!!! is good fun but please....so if in Uk they didn't use to coat food in breadcrumbs using egg wash first, then leave them use paner!!! 
I call this globalization, in a good form!!!as long as we don't let our native language to be overwhelmed by the others.
Scusate l'iglese un po' porcheddino, come si dice da me in Sardegna


----------



## Einstein

There's an exchange of vocabulary among all countries and this is globalisation. Unfortunately in British cooking ("cuisine") the use of French words long precedes the modern "globalisation" and reflects the general idea that British cooking is inferior and has nothing original to offer. So while an Italian restaurant will tell you that all of its ingredients are Italian, a British restaurant is more likely to boast that *none* of its ingredients are British! But this is a discussion for another forum...


----------



## anglomania1

Granchio said:


> In Spain they translate hot dog with perro caliente.....NON SI PUò sentire!!! is good fun but please....so if in Uk they didn't use to coat food in breadcrumbs using egg wash first, then leave them use paner!!! - the only problem with this is that most Brits wouldn't understand it!! You'd probably find that most of us remember "panier" from French classes and would confuse it with "paner"!! So instead of Breadcrumbed chicken, it would become chicken in a basket!!
> Anglo


----------



## london calling

Granchio said:


> I think that when we use food names or verbs that are not part of our dictionary (culture) there is nothing wrong in using them in their native form, a croissant is a croissant, and you are right a cornetto is also an ice-cream In Milan it means ice-cream ONLY ...when I asked for a _cornetto_ in the Bar Motta they really looked down their nose at me when they realised I was after a croissant!)
> In Spain they translate hot dog with perro caliente.....NON SI PUò sentire!!! is good fun but please My husband says "cane caldo"!....so if in Uk they didn't use to coat food in breadcrumbs using egg wash first, then leave them use paner!!! But that's the point, they don't! Anglo's right: a chef, a gourmet or those who speak French would understand "paner", but I think most Brits wouldn't understand it and wouldn't use it!
> I call this globalization, in a good form!!!as long as we don't let our native language to be overwhelmed by the others. Quite right  (but there is still an element of snobbery in it....)
> Scusate l'iglese un po' porcheddino, come si dice da me in Sardegna


----------



## Arrius

Good chefs are a cosmopolitan bunch who frequently take jobs abroad and even the less distinguished ones who stay at home have foreign colleagues, so using French terms in the kitchen is a good idea for mutual comprehension. Lawyers and priests use bits of Latin and judo instructors Japanese in the same way.


----------



## anglomania1

Arrius said:


> Good chefs are a cosmopolitan bunch who frequently take jobs abroad and even the less distinguished ones who stay at home have foreign colleagues, so using French terms in the kitchen is a good idea for mutual comprehension. Lawyers and priests use bits of Latin and judo instructors Japanese in the same way.


 
That's very true, but my previous post was referring to the average Brit!
Anglo


----------

